# Project CafÃ© 1.0



## Ibuuyk (Apr 25, 2011)

The console.

The controller.

So it's only a prototype and it'll surely change over time, but still.  Is it me or does the console looks like a lighter?  Though I'm relieved the controller doesn't look nearly as bad as I imagined it; it looks like a GBA with joysticks & extra buttons.


----------



## Teto (Apr 25, 2011)

Can't wait to see what kinds of gimmicky games I'm going to get to play on this.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 25, 2011)

litso said:


> Can't wait to see what kinds of gimmicky games I'm going to get to play on this.


 
This reminds me of a DS, but not handheld.  I bet it's gonna be deceiving.


----------



## Aden (Apr 25, 2011)

Console looks like a box for Microsoft Windows


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 25, 2011)

Lets hope it's as good as I've heard they want it to be.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 25, 2011)

So are we going to make a new thread about this every other day until it comes out?  :V


----------



## HeySerg (Apr 25, 2011)

Maybe now I can play Four Swords Adventures with my friends without spending hundreds of dollars on GBAs.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 25, 2011)

What the hell is that think... they kidding?? :S is that going to be the controller?


----------



## Zanzi (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm appalled and intrigued at the same time.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2011)

This is gonna be interesting...


----------



## Runefox (Apr 25, 2011)

I highly doubt either of those things are the real deal. Not only does the supposed console look like a drab gray-painted MS Office/Windows 7 box inspired by early-2000's D-Link, but the controllers and everything else fly in the face of the "simplicity" style that Nintendo has been focusing on in the Wii and 3DS. It feels like it would be more at home in the 1980/90's. I'm calling fake on those photos. We'll see what it really looks like come E3.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2011)

Runefox said:


> I highly doubt either of those things are the real deal. Not only does the supposed console look like a drab gray-painted MS Office/Windows 7 box inspired by early-2000's D-Link, but the controllers and everything else fly in the face of the "simplicity" style that Nintendo has been focusing on in the Wii and 3DS. It feels like it would be more at home in the 1980/90's. I'm calling fake on those photos. We'll see what it really looks like come E3.


Imagine if these really were fake and the real ones ended up looking much worse.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 25, 2011)

They should work with Valve to have Portal as the pack-in.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> They should work with Valve


No. No no no no nonononononononononononononononononono. Nope.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 25, 2011)

I like the console. The controllers kinda turn me off because I've grown so accustomed to the Wiimotes... >_>
Can't wait to play it though.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm just going to say that it looks fake because the picture quality and production values on both of those is beyond horrible.

Also, don't trust the French.


----------



## Rouz (Apr 25, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I'm just going to say that it looks fake because the picture quality and production values on both of those is beyond horrible.
> 
> Also, don't trust the French.


It says a very developer friendly SDK. Nintendo can't make a good SDK! :V

Plus, if that is it, its the debug unit for Devs

Engadget article


----------



## Zydala (Apr 25, 2011)

I dunno there's like a hundred mock-ups floating around right now so I've been avoiding all the console pictures. I think I'mma wait until they have it up on display (which really isn't too long from now - what, beginning of june?)

I'm excited to see what's up with that screen on the controller though!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 26, 2011)

Not only will they have it on display at the E3, it'll also work, have game demos and will be available for everybody to play.  Guess they've been working on it for a while.


----------



## Icky (Apr 26, 2011)

This honestly looks like one of those Korean knockoff consoles. I'm not buying it.



Dr. Durr said:


> They should work with Valve to have Portal as the pack-in.


 
Were you even thinking before you typed that?


----------



## Xenke (Apr 26, 2011)

smithadam576 said:


> Step 1: Pick a business venture/ Think small like a cafe or a retail shop.


 
Ah yes, my arch nemesis.

BOTTY MCBOTTERSON


----------



## Waffles (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm sensing the new Wii will have a paint application. Just a hunch.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Apr 28, 2011)

When they said it was going to be a touchscreen controller for Project Cafe, I thought it was going to be something like, I dunno, a mini Ipad, but bigger than an Ipod Touch. With no built in buttons other than the Home, -, and + buttons for obvious reasons.

And everything in the game on the screen would be controlled by on screen buttons made in its software. Talk about how versatile that would make game programming and development. Companies may not have a standard set of buttons to use to controll the game but, if they make their own buttons, imagine, you could have several commands be put into one button, like Street Fighter 3DS with specials used in on screen buttons.

It would be a learning experience for each game but thats what would be fun about it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 29, 2011)

Maraxk Montale said:


> When they said it was going to be a touchscreen controller for Project Cafe, I thought it was going to be something like, I dunno, a mini Ipad, but bigger than an Ipod Touch. With no built in buttons other than the Home, -, and + buttons for obvious reasons.
> 
> And everything in the game on the screen would be controlled by on screen buttons made in its software. Talk about how versatile that would make game programming and development. Companies may not have a standard set of buttons to use to controll the game but, if they make their own buttons, imagine, you could have several commands be put into one button, like Street Fighter 3DS with specials used in on screen buttons.
> 
> It would be a learning experience for each game but thats what would be fun about it.


 
...NO.

Take your iPhone somewhere and go play apps or something, we're talking about real games.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 29, 2011)

All this means is that Microsoft and Sony will reveal their new consoles to compete VERY soon.


----------



## Waffles (Apr 29, 2011)

Jared said:


> All this means is that Microsoft and Sony will reveal their new consoles to compete VERY soon.


 I dunno, Sony's probably still reeling over that hacking attack. Microsoft hasn't said a word about it either. It would have to be at E3 2012 to get the most coverage to compete.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 29, 2011)

Jared said:


> All this means is that Microsoft and Sony will reveal their new consoles to compete VERY soon.


 
Nah, give it a year so they actually have time to copy Project Ca-- I mean think about an original concept... yeah.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 1, 2011)

I bet that when this machine fries up it will smell like burnt coffeebeans.


----------



## Xenke (May 1, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I bet that when this machine fries up it will smell like burnt coffeebeans.


 
You may think that's crazy,

But my calculator circuitry tastes like strawberry.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 1, 2011)

The "controllers" look larger than the purposed system. That might be the hard drive, or power unit, but that thing looks no bigger than my hand, and in no way could they be cheaply produce something more powerful than the 360 or PS3 on that :v


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 2, 2011)

Xenke said:


> You may think that's crazy,
> 
> But my calculator circuitry tastes like strawberry.


 
Everything my printer prints smells like extra-buttered popcorn.  I'm not even kidding.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 2, 2011)

licking hardware sounds so safe and wise thing to do :V


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 3, 2011)

New stuff, the controller's touch pad will probably be Haptic.   Shit just got weirder.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 3, 2011)

This whole concept is weird.


----------



## Xenke (May 3, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> This whole concept is weird.


 
And yet it'll probably be copied later. :/


----------



## Aden (May 3, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> New stuff, the controller's touch pad will probably be Haptic.   Shit just got weirder.


 
At what level, though? Haptic feedback can cover everything from a small vibration on event of a button press to physically preventing movement past a certain threshold.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 23, 2011)

Rumors say one of the launching title will be a Super Smash Bros.  And my source has been correct so far :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 23, 2011)

What a surprise. Nintendo will recycle the same game concepts forever.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 23, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Rumors say one of the launching title will be a Super Smash Bros.  And my source has been correct so far :V


Fake.

 Its source is a thread on the IGN Board that is just one person making a list of wet-dreams he had for the Project Cafe.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 23, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Fake.
> 
> Its source is a thread on the IGN Board that is just one person making a list of wet-dreams he had for the Project Cafe.


 
Ehh, not really.  My source isn't even English.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 23, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Ehh, not really.  My source isn't even English.


 Right now, All of the sources are the same. Like come on, Do you *REALLY* believe  that Final Fantasy XV, Pokemon RPG, Mega Man Online, etc. are *all* going to be on Project Cafe?

REALLY?


----------



## Spatel (May 23, 2011)

Not getting the console until smash comes out for it. And if the new smash sucks then i'm not getting the console.


----------



## Runefox (May 23, 2011)

Spatel said:


> Not getting the console until smash comes out for it. And if the new smash sucks then i'm not getting the console.


 Well, I guess that's a good indication that Nintendo's policy of rehashing the same crap over and over again is working well. Then again, it works for ActiBlizzard, too, so I guess people really do just want more of the same.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 23, 2011)

Spatel said:


> Not getting the console until smash comes out for it. And if the new smash sucks then i'm not getting the console.


 
Well 2 out of the 3 Smashes are good, however it's the latest edition that sucks, so you'll likely see that same crap quality of game...in high def.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 23, 2011)

Guys, Sakurai said -himself- he doesn't wanna make another Smash game, He wants to go back to making kirby games.


----------



## Larry (May 23, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Guys, Sakurai said -himself- he doesn't wanna make another Smash game, He wants to go back to making kirby games.



http://gamerant.com/super-smash-bros-reveal-e3-riley-85922/

It would be a BIG disappointment if they don't release a Smash Bros. game for Project Cafe.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 23, 2011)

larry669 said:


> It would be a BIG disappointment if they don't release a Smash Bros. game for Project Cafe.





Runefox said:


> Well, I guess that's a good indication that Nintendo's policy of rehashing the same crap over and over again is working well.





Lastdirewolf said:


> however it's the latest edition that sucks, so you'll likely see that same crap quality of game...in high def.





Spatel said:


> Not getting the console until smash comes out for  it. And if the new smash sucks then i'm not getting the console.


 
Oh lol you guys.

"Nintendo is being Nintendo by rehashing the same crap over and over again and I KNOW it's going to be shit, BUT I WANT IT SOOOOOO BAD!!!"


----------



## Runefox (May 23, 2011)

Actually, depending on what this next console is, I may or may not actually get it. And a new SSB is the least of my concern.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 23, 2011)

How could you NOT want this game?


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 24, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> How could you NOT want this game?


 
Easily.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 24, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Right now, All of the sources are the same. Like come on, Do you *REALLY* believe  that Final Fantasy XV, Pokemon RPG, Mega Man Online, etc. are *all* going to be on Project Cafe?
> 
> REALLY?



Uhh... no?  Sure, there will be a Pokemon game on Project CafÃ©, just like there was on N64, Gamecube & Wii.  Also, Final Fantasy belongs to Sony now, stupid.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 24, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Final Fantasy belongs to Sony now, stupid.


 Wat.

Square-Enix made a Final Fantasy game for DS last year.

It was called "Final Fantasy: The 4 Heroes of Light"


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 24, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Wat.
> 
> Square-Enix made a Final Fantasy game for DS last year.
> 
> It was called "Final Fantasy: The 4 Heroes of Light"


 
Since when does that count as part of the main serie...?


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 24, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Since when does that count as part of the main serie...?


 
It's still a Final Fantasy game. :V


----------



## Kesteh (May 24, 2011)

The fanboyism is strong with this one.


----------



## Xenke (May 24, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Easily.


 
Blasphemer.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 24, 2011)

Kesteh said:


> The fanboyism is strong with this one.


 Why.....?


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 24, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> It's still a Final Fantasy game. :V


 
Sure there's gonna be a shitty Final Fantasy Chronicles game on Project CafÃ©, but Final Fantasy XV will be on PS3/Xbox 360 or their next gen.


----------



## Runefox (May 24, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Final Fantasy belongs to Sony now, stupid.


 Uhh... No? It belongs to whoever the hell Squenix decides they want it on. They didn't bring XIII over to the Wii because, let's face it, the Wii is a repackaged Gamecube and no self-respecting developer who prides themselves on what they think are  glorious visual experiences would develop a game for a system built in 2001. That's like complaining that Final Fantasy VII wasn't on the SNES (actually, it's worse on a linear time scale - More like complaining FFVII wasn't on the NES).

And before we open THAT can of worms ("well, FFVII wasn't on the N64 either!"), Final Fantasy VII was a two-point-something gig game. The best cartridges on the N64 could hold 64MB. It would have required multiple cartridges (EXPENSIVE!) and a LOT of compression, sans FMV. It would have been terrible.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 25, 2011)

Runefox said:


> And before we open THAT can of worms ("well, FFVII wasn't on the N64 either!"), Final Fantasy VII was a two-point-something gig game. The best cartridges on the N64 could hold 64MB. It would have required multiple cartridges (EXPENSIVE!) and a LOT of compression, sans FMV. It would have been terrible.


 Well, they _did _made a tech demo of FF6 for the N64....

BUT who cares.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 6, 2011)

Big news, the console will probably be named... Nintendo.

Ya, after over 25 years, you'll be able to brag about how you're still playing Nintendo.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 6, 2011)

More like _Win_tendo.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 6, 2011)

Xenke said:


> More like _Win_tendo.


 
That...That was painful.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 6, 2011)

nintendo BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEMU!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, I guess they decided to give it a shitty name such as Wii U.  Huh, I'm not expecting much now.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 8, 2011)

WIIIII-OOOOOOOOOO, WIIIIIIII-OOOOOOOO


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPU-Ud48evc


Lastdirewolf said:


> WIIIII-OOOOOOOOOO, WIIIIIIII-OOOOOOOO


 You're doing it wrong


----------

